# New pics with a new camera



## pittviper (Oct 20, 2004)

What do ya think?


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

really nice pics i like the way they came out good color ,,,


----------



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)

verry nice pics


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Excellent! What kinda of camera?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

nice pics and fish


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

nice fish, i like the decorations in your tank too


----------



## pittviper (Oct 20, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Excellent! What kinda of camera?
> [snapback]819353[/snapback]​


Its a olympus c-5050 zoom. the camera has much more potential then these pics show, but I havent figured everything out yet.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

Those are really sweet pics







Like how clear they are.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's nice.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's pics are verry good


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

those pic,s are very nice what camera do you juse ?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

the pics came out great. and your reds must love those plants.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

remyo said:


> those pic,s are very nice what camera do you juse ?
> [snapback]821005[/snapback]​










Did you not read the replies!









And nice pics, as soon as your used to the camera they'll get even better aswell!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet pics








And your Reds look great!


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

nice set up


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Dude how bout a full tank shot. Those plants are sweet


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Beautiful pics pittviper and a damn good camera "olympus c-5050 zoom"

I have a


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Beautiful pics pittviper and a damn good camera "olympus c-5050 zoom"

I have a new olympus to









In what position have you make this pics , "P" (automatic) ore "M" (manuel) ??

Looks very good man










(sorry for the other post , don't no wat i was doing wrong)


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

the third pic is f*cking nice.I smell a potm.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

very clear, top notch pics mate, 3rd is def pic of the month material


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice pic snice tank set up nice everything good job man


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam great pics and tank
got any full tank shots


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

CKY said:


> Dude how bout a full tank shot. Those plants are sweet
> [snapback]855998[/snapback]​


ya, I would like to see a full tank shot also!! How big of a tank are they in?? Anyway







excellent fish and as equally excellent photos


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

very nice camera and very nice fishes. i like your setup too.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------

